# I'm looking for....



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm looking for hydrocotyle.sp.Australia this sp. ---> is what I'm after








also looking for tall vals or sags.. and green rotala. THANKS


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

No worry, we have it right here in DFW.

The person that has all the plants in the world (Tex Gal) lives right here. I got that plant from her and now, after the last meeting I bet others have it too. Ask on our local forum. Weather is cold now and folk have no clue how to ship anyway.

Mine has not grown much because I have it in a non-CO2 tank. I also have it in a CO2 supplied tank but it seems that this plant likes to eat a lot. I have not seen it grow much in the CO2 tank because (I think) all the other plants outcompete it for food. Keep all that in mind. As well as the fact that I maybe wrong.

I guess this IS the local forum! Hey, first time in my life I know where I am! It's a strange feeling...

--Nikolay


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

It sat for several weeks for me before it went wild. Once it settles, it will have you trimming runners once a week. 

Joey, I can trim some runners for you later this week.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Josh/Ekrundul: If you could do a trimming, I'll take it to Joey when I take him some other supplies this week.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so would it be good to use as a foreground or should I still go for the glosso? nikolay showed me this youtube video.




 start around 2:20 that's the umberalla plant. just trying to get good ideals on how to scape my 55g with the new driftwood I got.. the problem is the 55g only being 12 wide. maybe I need a 75g but then I would have to figure how to get the 75g to work on the 55g stand... see my glosso post, I would like my tank to look like the tank I posted.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides. I have some to spare if you still need it. PM me


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I think the hydrocotyle in the video Niko pointed out is a different type that grows a bit slower. The type we have will definitely fill in your foreground, and then move on to whatever else it can get a hold of.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Ekrindul said:


> I think the hydrocotyle in the video Niko pointed out is a different type that grows a bit slower. The type we have will definitely fill in your foreground, and then move on to whatever else it can get a hold of.


OUCH, um :-k so I guess that would be out of the questions because I wouldn't want it to grow to much and cover up the other plants... what about some crystalwort and tie it around slate to keep it down to use as fore ground.:-k

I will come up with something.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Note that the species TexGal mentioned and all three others that are on the State list will be banned.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/exotic/aquatic_plants/

See list of all plants considered.

Bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

well I went a different route and use dwarf sag.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bump, looking for Anubis bar. Nana I accidentally sold all of mine, and didn't mean too. I met up with a lady off of usafishbox to sell her some java fern,moss,anubis nana, and some fore ground. well I put some Anubis in a bag, and some others that I wanted to keep it all ended up in the sack.  

thought I would try to see if any one in the group had any, before I go looking at the lfs.


----------

